# Corsair H80 schlecht?



## parel (27. August 2013)

Ich habe vor einer Woche meinen Alpenföhn Nordwand mit einer Corsair H80 ersetzt.Jedoch wundere ich mich das Temperaturen nicht um die 60Grad wie mit dem alten sondern um die 75 Grad sind.
Mein System:
Q6600@3,51Ghz@1,4V
4GB DDR2 800
Gigabyte EP45 UD3R
HD 5770
Und an der WaKü sind nicht die zwei Serienlüfter sondern zwei 120er mit 1500 RPM.
Kann es daran liegen das zu wenig Flüssigkeit im Kühler ist weil als ich den Kühler einmal umgedreht habe konnte ich das Wasser fließen hören und eigentlich sollte da ja keine Luft sondern nur Wasser sein.(ist diese nachfüllbar)


----------



## Uter (27. August 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-


----------

